# Manna Pro coupons



## Our7Wonders (Jan 20, 2011)

Found these today and wanted to share in case anyone is interested.  Manna Pro's website has printable coupons for $2.00 off a 50# bag of Calf Manna (exp 03/31/11)  or $1.00 any Manna Pro product (expires 12/31/11).

Every little bit counts these days!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 20, 2011)

great work, Our7!



and yes every little bit helps
;-)


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 20, 2011)

WOOT!!! Thank you .......


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 21, 2011)

Now if only it'd go on sale at TSC!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 21, 2011)

:bun


----------

